# Webinar- Winter Bee Biology; Gard Otis, September 20 2022 7:30pm, NY Bee Wellness



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome! You are invited to join a webinar: Winter Bee Biology, Gard Otis, September 20 2022. After registering, you will receive a confirmation email about joining the webinar.

*Winter Bee Biology, Gard Otis, September 20 2022*

Description
Why Winter Bees are Key to Colony Health and Survival

Dr. Gard W. Otis, University of Guelph, Canada, and Institute of Bee Health, Switzerland

Honey bees in winter are physiologically very different from summer bees. Winter bees store fat, have inactive brood food glands, become inactive, and live much longer than summer bees while their colony is not rearing larvae. The health of winter bees strongly influences colony survival during winter, so they are not only of academic interest to us humans. What exactly are winter bees? When are they produced? What causes them to become winter bees and not short-lived summer bees? And how does our bee management affect the health of winter bees?
Dr. Gard Otis will discuss these topics and answer related questions during his talk.

This is a listen only webinar; questions can be submitted during the session.

You must register at least 1 hour before the webinar begins!

Time
Sep 20, 2022 07:30 PM in Eastern Time (US and Canada)


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Now on the NY Bee Wellness Youtube channel:






0:00 ; Begin 0:43 ; Dr. Otis’ background and interests 05:20 ; Start of Presentation 06:30 ; Winter and Summer Bees 07:17 ; Adult Winter Bee Survival- Summer 09:11 ; Worker Bee division of labor 17:42 ; How do Colonies survive Winter? 24:11 ; Annual Cycle of a well managed colony, graph of population 27:53 ; How do Winter Bees differ from Winter Bees 29:53 ; When do Winter Bees develop 40:30 ; When are Winter Bees produced (Pollen study, H. Mattila) 47:57 ; Incoming pollen influences shift to Winter Bees 52:50; When are Winter Bees produced 1:03:55 ; Varroa, Deformed Wing Virus (DWV) 1:14:19 ; How to ensure health of Winter Bees 1:16:16 ; Questions


----------

